# Underrated Drummers



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I just came up with a novel idea for a thread, surely no one has thought of a thread anywhere close to this thread idea of mine, the one which I just came up with here.

What are some underrated drummers?

I'll nominate this guy, and since he's so underrated, I better stay true to tradition and just refer to him as "the guy in this band."





Nice, nice, very nice Ambrosia





Ambrosia - And...Somewhere I've Never Travelled


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll nominate Don Brewer from Grand Funk Railroad. Forever immortalised as 'competent' by Homer Simpson, he was better than that, especially after Grand Funk started to evolve from the no-frills caveman rock of their first four albums. _E Pluribus Funk_ (from 1971) was the album which started the change, and this funky humdinger is for me the best track from it - it reminds me of the Red Hot Chili Peppers about 15 years before their time. Don Brewer shows he has a very fast bass-drum foot and his top-kit work is pretty nifty here, too.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

If you look in the liner notes of any random country album, there's a 30% or better chance that the drummer is Eddie Bayers. Of the Nashville studio musicians, he is one of the finest and can play anything.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Possibly simply unknown rather than underrated. Skip the first minute if you want to go straight to the drumming.


----------

